# Wander with camera 一鏡走天涯



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lady in Red


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Seeing Double.


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

I have a complaint about the first one. The focus is all wrong!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ ok, "Man in Black" then! Lol


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Jan said:


> I have a complaint about the first one. The focus is all wrong!


Indeed 
btw, great and very nice new photo thread, YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I could make her in focus but Ms. cougar won't be too happy about it.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Stalk or being stalked


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Playing with Fire

https://flic.kr/p/xEamrw by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, YF :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

"Lady in Red" - the pic is perfect just like it is... kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

As the Foreigners song "As Cold as Ice".


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice showing of photos as an art.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fast Forward*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice photos, YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Man In Black


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Cool selfie! kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Haha, love it! kay: Like a big yellow insect ready to take off!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Like a bumble bee.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> Like a bumble bee.


Yes, and nice reflections on the wet ground. Fine pic! kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lady in Red


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Seeing Double.


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

I have a complaint about the first one. The focus is all wrong!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ ok, "Man in Black" then! Lol


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Jan said:


> I have a complaint about the first one. The focus is all wrong!


Indeed 
btw, great and very nice new photo thread, YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I could make her in focus but Ms. cougar won't be too happy about it.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Stalk or being stalked


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Playing with Fire

https://flic.kr/p/xEamrw by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, YF :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

"Lady in Red" - the pic is perfect just like it is... kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

As the Foreigners song "As Cold as Ice".


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice showing of photos as an art.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fast Forward*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice photos, YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Man In Black


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Cool selfie! kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Haha, love it! kay: Like a big yellow insect ready to take off!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Like a bumble bee.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> Like a bumble bee.


Yes, and nice reflections on the wet ground. Fine pic! kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lady in Red


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Seeing Double.


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

I have a complaint about the first one. The focus is all wrong!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ ok, "Man in Black" then! Lol


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Jan said:


> I have a complaint about the first one. The focus is all wrong!


Indeed 
btw, great and very nice new photo thread, YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I could make her in focus but Ms. cougar won't be too happy about it.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Stalk or being stalked


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Playing with Fire

https://flic.kr/p/xEamrw by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, YF :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

"Lady in Red" - the pic is perfect just like it is... kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

As the Foreigners song "As Cold as Ice".


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice showing of photos as an art.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fast Forward*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice photos, YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Man In Black


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Cool selfie! kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Haha, love it! kay: Like a big yellow insect ready to take off!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Like a bumble bee.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> Like a bumble bee.


Yes, and nice reflections on the wet ground. Fine pic! kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lady in Red


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Seeing Double.


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

I have a complaint about the first one. The focus is all wrong!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ ok, "Man in Black" then! Lol


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Jan said:


> I have a complaint about the first one. The focus is all wrong!


Indeed 
btw, great and very nice new photo thread, YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I could make her in focus but Ms. cougar won't be too happy about it.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Stalk or being stalked


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Playing with Fire

https://flic.kr/p/xEamrw by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, YF :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

"Lady in Red" - the pic is perfect just like it is... kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

As the Foreigners song "As Cold as Ice".


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice showing of photos as an art.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fast Forward*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice photos, YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Man In Black


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Cool selfie! kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Haha, love it! kay: Like a big yellow insect ready to take off!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Like a bumble bee.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> Like a bumble bee.


Yes, and nice reflections on the wet ground. Fine pic! kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lady in Red


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Seeing Double.


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

I have a complaint about the first one. The focus is all wrong!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ ok, "Man in Black" then! Lol


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Jan said:


> I have a complaint about the first one. The focus is all wrong!


Indeed 
btw, great and very nice new photo thread, YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I could make her in focus but Ms. cougar won't be too happy about it.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Stalk or being stalked


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Playing with Fire

https://flic.kr/p/xEamrw by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, YF :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

"Lady in Red" - the pic is perfect just like it is... kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

As the Foreigners song "As Cold as Ice".


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice showing of photos as an art.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fast Forward*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice photos, YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Man In Black


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Cool selfie! kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Haha, love it! kay: Like a big yellow insect ready to take off!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Like a bumble bee.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> Like a bumble bee.


Yes, and nice reflections on the wet ground. Fine pic! kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lady in Red


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Seeing Double.


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

I have a complaint about the first one. The focus is all wrong!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ ok, "Man in Black" then! Lol


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Jan said:


> I have a complaint about the first one. The focus is all wrong!


Indeed 
btw, great and very nice new photo thread, YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I could make her in focus but Ms. cougar won't be too happy about it.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Stalk or being stalked


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Playing with Fire

https://flic.kr/p/xEamrw by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, YF :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

"Lady in Red" - the pic is perfect just like it is... kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

As the Foreigners song "As Cold as Ice".


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice showing of photos as an art.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fast Forward*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice photos, YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Man In Black


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Cool selfie! kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Haha, love it! kay: Like a big yellow insect ready to take off!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Like a bumble bee.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> Like a bumble bee.


Yes, and nice reflections on the wet ground. Fine pic! kay:


----------

